# The 1st very tritype combination I identified with was...



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

...4w5>5w4>8w7 Sp/Sx and now I am typed as 6w7>4w3>1w2 Sx/Sp. 

What about ya? :wink:


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

xNTP 7w8-8w7-4w5 Sp/Sx, initially, then INTP 7w8-4w3-8w7 Sx/Sp for months.

And I am INFJ 4w3-7w8-8w7 Sx/So. Fairly sure of that typing, seems to fit like a glove.

@Inguz - thank you. For everything


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Went from INFP 4w5 5w4 9w1 Sx/Sp (copied the test results) to xNFP 4w3-6w7-8w7 Sx/So

:laughing:


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

INFP, 6w5-9w1-4w5, sp/sx. It should be noted that I was confused on if I was core-6 or core-9 for at least year. Settled on core-6 after a while, switching between wings sometimes. 

Settled on 6w7-9w8-4w5 for a good amount of time, because 9w8 seemed like the more "explosive" 9 and I'm quite withdrawn (best logic evar). But then some pointed out to me how my anger manifestations were 1-like and driven by frustration. I don't type as 1w2-fixed because even though I'm morally-focused, I'm _far _too 9-like for it not to be my wing (quiet, avoidant, numbing out, etc.).

So, now: 6w7-1w9-4w5, SP. Guess it's slightly strange how my heart fix never changed.

Re-examining my types has caused me to explore my variants. I may or may not be sp/so. I did examine my wings again (and fixes) and I'm probably still the weird INTJ 6w7 I thought I was. (Though if anyone has an opinion, drop by.)


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

@kaleidoscope and 9 fix. DEATH XD


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

aconite said:


> @_kaleidoscope_ and 9 fix. DEATH XD


LMAO. At least it made me look harmless xD


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

ISFP 6w7. I didn't know about tritype or instincts at the time, but my tritype has only changed once. I started off as 749 and now I'm 649. Oh, and I identify as an INFP now too.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

I fell into the introvert's trap with 5w4-4w5-8w7 Sx/Sp but really it's 6w7-2w3-8w7 Sx/So. And thank you, @aconite for help with my wing and heart fix.


----------



## sorry_neither (Mar 21, 2012)

Before: INTJ 5w4-1w9-4w5 sp/so

Now: INTJ 5w6-1w9-4w5 sp/sx

Not very exciting.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

First tritype I identified with: 4w5 9w1 5w4 sp/so then sp/sx 

Now: 6w7 4w5 9w1 ??/??


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Inguz said:


> I fell into the introvert's trap with 5w4-4w5-8w7 Sx/Sp but really it's 6w7-2w3-8w7 Sx/So. And thank you, @_aconite_ for help with my wing and heart fix.


And the wing on your gut fix. And socionics. And MBTI. Appreciate me fully if you must


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

@aconite Yes... You are the best.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@Inguz @aconite










I regret nothing.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh my! 

The first tritype I ever had in my sig was 469
Then, 458 
To 268 

And now 258


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

The first tritype I identified with was 5w6 8w9 3w4/4w3 sp/sx. Now, I'm 5w6 9w8 3w4 sp/so, and for about a year this was 9w8 5w6 3w4.


----------



## Shadowlight (Dec 12, 2012)

My biggest issue was with my heart fix which I had initially set at 3w4 because it was oh so appealing (even though deep down and instinctively even I could see myself relating a lot to 2). 8w9 vs 9w8 is an issue, but I just can't relate to conflict avoidance outside of the conflict avoidance that is spoken of about 5's. In the end, my core remains the same 5w4 sx/sp, but the other two fixes are 2w1 and 8w9. 

One of the main reasons of finally settling is that I compared a lot of material between 548 (too dark and inward directed whereas I'm other / outward directed), 549 (too withdrawn whereas I'm definitely very ambiverted and again people oriented and can be quite gregarious within my closest friends), 529 (again comparatively avoidant even though I know it's subjective, but I just can't relate much to conflict avoidance) and finally 528. I'm still keeping the gut fix open --- however, the tritype descriptions and discussions over on the EI board all point towards 528 for me. 

Only set my type as 5w4, 3w4, 9w8 and changed to 5w4, 2w1 (or could be 2w3), 8w9 (i relate to 8w7 but that could just be the connection between 5 and 7) sx/sp.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Initial- 8w9-3w2-5w6 So/Sx 
Present- 3w4-8w9/1w2-7w6 Sp/Sx


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's 5w4/4w5/1w2. Do I seem like it?


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Like many of you here, when I heard about tritype, I looked at my life-long issues and assumed 4-5-8 tritype.

Then I read the tritype descriptions and KNEW I was a 4w5/6w5/8w9 ISTP. Then I decided I was the same thing, but leading with the 6w5.

Then I decided 6 makes no sense for me, and became a 7w8/8w9/4w5 sp/sx ISTP.

Then I decided I wasn't a 7, and settled back on 6w5/4w3/1w9 ENTP sx/soc (aka, the Hitler), which is where I am stuck now.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

INFJ 5w6 1w9/8w9 2w3 sp/so when I got back into typology or whatever. Then INTJ 9wx 5w6 3w2 sp/so. Now I'm thinking INxJ 6w5 9w8 3w4 sp/sx or even sx/sp is seeming highly likely but it's all up in the air at this point. I'm a work in progress.


----------

